# Shelby Super Cars Debuts Super-Fast, All-electric Ultimate Aero



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks very impressive but the price will probably be in the high six figures, maybe seven. I would love to see how they intend to charge the batteries in ten minutes though. The voltage must be 400 volts at least.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems like they've revised their claims a few times....

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/0...s-revises-incredible-claims-again-now-almost/


----------



## lumberjack_jeff (Dec 6, 2008)

If money was no object, couldn't a person install a LiFePo4 battery pack in their garage of the same voltage but twice the AH capacity of their car? When charging time comes, connect them with the mother of all plugs and allow them to equalize?

Those batteries have a 5c rating... Seems like you could charge a 144v 180ah pack at a 900a rate. In 10 minutes, you could deliver 21,600 wh.

Although if all we're doing is allowing a battery pack at 80% dod to equalize with a bigger one at 0%, (ignoring the effect that the charger simultaneously replenishing the garage pack has) the result will simply be both packs charged to 30% dod.

Besides that (and the fact that you and your insurance agent are happy I'm not your neighbor) what's wrong with this idea?

(I throw this out there not because I think it's plausible. I suspect it is not, but I'm too ignorant to know why. I'm sure someone can help me with that.  )


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

lumberjack_jeff said:


> If money was no object, couldn't a person install a LiFePo4 battery pack in their garage of the same voltage but twice the AH capacity of their car? When charging time comes, connect them with the mother of all plugs and allow them to equalize?
> 
> Those batteries have a 5c rating... Seems like you could charge a 144v 180ah pack at a 900a rate. In 10 minutes, you could deliver 21,600 wh.
> 
> ...


You mean besides pumping 120kw DC through wires several feet long, the fact the battery in the car will attempt to draw max current possible, and the possiblity for thermal runaway happening extremely easily?


----------



## lumberjack_jeff (Dec 6, 2008)

Technologic said:


> You mean besides pumping 120kw DC through wires several feet long, the fact the battery in the car will attempt to draw max current possible, and the possibility for thermal runaway happening extremely easily?


Yeah, that.

But then again, how does one charge a car with a 200 mile range in 10 minutes without pumping 120kw through the charging wires?

What if you transform the DC of the stationary pack to 440vac through the charging wires, then to a hypothetical 440vac onboard charger regulated to max 900a @ 144vdc?

Don't worry, I'm not going to try to build one. It's a theoretical exercise on how SSC could meet their 10 minute claim.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

lumberjack_jeff said:


> Yeah, that.
> 
> But then again, how does one charge a car with a 200 mile range in 10 minutes without pumping 120kw through the charging wires?
> 
> ...


 
Well there's a rather huge different having a step down transformer in a car vs. a step down on a wall.

120kw shoved through DC would need something like 10/0 wire or larger... which would weigh a huge amount.

Not to mention you'd still need to REGULATE it somehow


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

What happened with this car? Any news??


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

What's the pack capacity? I didn't see it anywhere but charging anything with any capacity in 10 minutes will take some large cables, particularly the pack wiring. The charger can be 3 phase which will reduce the current versus two cables considerably.


----------

